# ADB Void Stalker - sneak peak at the Prologue!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey all!

ABD posted the Prologue of Void Stalker up on his blog. Nice read!

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/void-staker-prologue/


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Vicious and delicious (and nutritious?).


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Fantastic, as always.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Can this series seriously be the first 40k motion picture?! Please?!?! Ultramarine was ok, but kinda dull. Too many different types of graphical effects and yeah, just bland. Imagine the first view the world gets from this robust universe is the story from the traitor legions. Then once everyone falls in love with that, the Horus Heresy begins.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I hate the Eldar 

can't wait for this guy's World Eaters novel though


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't wait for this book . May is set to be a good month in 2012. We've got _Void Stalker_, _Architect of Fate_, _Dead Winter_, _Eye of Vengeance_, _The King's Blood_ (Daniel Abraham, Orbit), _2312_ (Kim Stanley Robinson, Orbit), and The Avengers Movie to look forward to.

Plus my Birthday's in May as well.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

The Night Lords going hardcore again. I'm sorry but who do you think the chick that handled them was. Sounds like a Harlequin but they don't talk. I don't know that much about the eldar,so who in the eldar would be able to handle multiple Night Lords easily and be casually about to execute Talos?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Deadeye776 said:


> The Night Lords going hardcore again. I'm sorry but who do you think the chick that handled them was. Sounds like a Harlequin but they don't talk. I don't know that much about the eldar,so who in the eldar would be able to handle multiple Night Lords easily and be casually about to execute Talos?


an exarch?

Though it sounds like a dark eldar to me for some reason...dunno, guess we'll have to wait and see. 

However, on a side note, I can't believe that the book is about first claw, but in the prologue the whole of first claw is dead...something is amiss here...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well someone put it that they may appear dead to Talos (everyone forgets about the perspektive here). Its from Talos perspektive and he thinks they are all dead, but whose to say they really are?


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Aaron does have a habit of jumping into the future out of sequence, giving away the 'end' before you actually read it. They could very well properly be dead. Which is a shame, but hopefully that means the book can get on with being awesome.

For my part, I get annoyed with it a bit, but on the otherhand I can't deny it _really works_. Keeps you interested, keeps the brain engaged. Very cool, in my eyes, very neat. Just slightly vexing to my culturally normalised sensibilities too!


----------

